# BOT Aquaintances DOTTI and the loved ones



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Just a case of rose coloured specs? One as a ships engineer joined a vessel, first trip, having been interviewd by the local examineer of engineers, as to the route of 'How much sea service for the first ticket 2nd class BOT steam or motor in the late 50's and 60's. Then one was before the mast doing that sea time on articles, Then having got 2nd class one went on for first class and sea service (15 or 18 months], then the 1st class endorsement steam or motor and then the exam after the appropriate 6 or nine months sea time on articles.
Appearing each time in each examination after a time at college, and studying at sea, and applying for the leave in addition to voyage leave, before that BOT-DOTTI 'Engineer Examineer' some may have appeared sub human and remote from your world at sea, but believe me they had all taken their sea time tickets, and were in the position of rank experienced to the emotions one at the time of examination one was going through mentally.
The sea was a family of shared experiences, as as one as a junior looked around the engine room/boiler room at the prehung-hp steam pipes/boiler tubes/ and various blanks to be fitted where and when, or if on a motor ship, that-spare piston/linerd/cylinder head-, and the when one took the orals with that examineer the questions asked 'what would you do son if so and so happened- all irrelavent, all one wanted to do was go the the pub with colleges and friends/family and celebrate??
But never mind once out of 'blighty on the high seas, only with fellow engineers, the captain god? and the Lord to talk too, one if one had a problem had to bring the ship safely to port. Towing and salvage were the last thing on the companies mind, provided the crew were safe, and one had to think hard of what has to be done to reach port.
Here the reading og past IMarE of ImarEST institute papers were a god send the old timers did some wonderful things to reach port safely form the savagery of the severn seas of the world.
It is true in those days if one wanted corporate membership of the INstitute of Marine Engineers was to apply with a combined BOT !st Class Certificate Steam and Motor, and one was accepted as having done all the basic trading, and having achieved the necessary experiince [Age barrier.]
In the world then if one wished to progress shoreside after an experienced life at sea one was encoraged to join the IMECH E, a different kettle of fish here the acdemia and world of educational achievement counted, not time before the mast, and alone at sea in isolation, and to gain corporate membership of this body one had to have achieved a shore bases recognised degree Bsc, or the BOT Extras Steam or Motor of Extras COmbined.
So the world was tainted with 'rose coloured specs.
TOdays world I have no idea, the ship is I suspect run by google, and mission control? If one breaks down, who holds a spanner or a screw driver what do they do. look for a tow, But they have to survive safely, and bring the ship safely to port.
In my day a 'lecky was qualified' and as a BOT Engineer for a ticket did 10 years on artcles for his 2nd class BOT Certificate on watch? They made good chief engineers.


----------

